# Out of the Dish Pit



## John Ziegler (Feb 9, 2016)

After 2 1/2 years of washing dishes I finally get to cook some food. They moved me into the back private kitchen where I do hot and cold preparation. Boiling beans, potatoes, chili peppers this and that. Cut carrots, shred lettuce, make pesto sauces, granola so on and so forth. Oh and my favorite cut the cheese.

The perfect anabolic storm I'm training in the kitchen and eating whatever I want.

Here I am doing reverse curls and push ups.Will eventually bring in a dumbell but for now this is where it's at.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 9, 2016)

I hope you washed your hands after those push-ups...


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 9, 2016)

Ziggy, you're a trip man.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Good to see you out of the filth of dirty dishes.

You look like you lost weight


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 9, 2016)

Congrats, Zeig! Movin' on up like George and 'weezy.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 9, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Good to see you out of the filth of dirty dishes.
> 
> You look like you lost weight



I have lost some weight over the past month since the holidays. We went through a shortage of dishwashers so I was in there doing a 2 man job for a few weeks skipped lunches and dinners because if I stopped washing I would never be able to dig my way out of it by 3am. Plus all the over time having to cover shifts wow glad thats over with we got some new blood in there and its looking good.

The female owner cooks a few nights here and there and saw me busting my ass and gave me a raise and now a promotion


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 9, 2016)

Congrats on the promotion.

But dude, I've been a dishwasher. You couldn't pay me to do push-ups on the floor mat in the dish area. That shit is gross.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 9, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I have lost some weight over the past month since the holidays. We went through a shortage of dishwashers so I was in there doing a 2 man job for a few weeks skipped lunches and dinners because if I stopped washing I would never be able to dig my way out of it by 3am. Plus all the over time having to cover shifts wow glad thats over with we got some new blood in there and its looking good.
> 
> The female owner cooks a few nights here and there and saw me busting my ass and gave me a raise and now a promotion



So here's a question, and take it for what it is:
Why not put forth that same effort in the gym? Or do you and you just don't update your thread?
If you have the dedication at your job, you can translate it to other areas.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 9, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> I hope you washed your hands after those push-ups...



or at least changed his gloves. i washed dishes at a pizza hut when i was 15 and no way my face was going that close to that dried up nastiness on the floor and even worse in the grout lines where the food never comes out of . For the record you can see dried throw up on something in between the 2 mats , right below your face .


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2016)

dont waste your time with that bullshit zeigler..Just go to the gym


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 9, 2016)

My new schedule is Sun through Thurs 4 to 12. 

Will have more time for the gym. 

As far as getting down and dirty with those push ups aint shit.  

I had to wash those filthy floors and mats that whole time. 

Imagine them wet and splashing stank water in my face.

Have  literally tasted those mats on more than one occasion.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> or at least changed his gloves. i washed dishes at a pizza hut when i was 15 and no way my face was going that close to that dried up nastiness on the floor and even worse in the grout lines where the food never comes out of . For the record you can see dried throw up on something in between the 2 mats , right below your face .



Glove changes are not a substitute for handwashing.

Bit of trivia for you kneegrows. When you see people making your sand which wearing gloves that's not going to stop anything except hepatitis A.  The no bare hand contact with ready to eat food rule has actually been detrimental to handwashing rates and effectiveness.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 9, 2016)

Hard work pays off zeigler


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Glove changes are not a substitute for handwashing.
> 
> Bit of trivia for you kneegrows. When you see people making your sand which wearing gloves that's not going to stop anything except hepatitis A.  The no bare hand contact with ready to eat food rule has actually been detrimental to handwashing rates and effectiveness.



Thats why i like to eat and cook my own food..Imagine how many times someone has eaten cum ,boogers,pubic hair , snot or some other nastiness with diner food or fast food..fuk that some guy scratching his nuts making my burger


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Glove changes are not a substitute for handwashing.
> 
> Bit of trivia for you kneegrows. When you see people making your sand which wearing gloves that's not going to stop anything except hepatitis A.  The no bare hand contact with ready to eat food rule has actually been detrimental to handwashing rates and effectiveness.



You just can't resist....


----------



## mickems (Feb 9, 2016)

I can remember when I worked in the kitchen as a what my boss called "porter" (glorified dishwasher). My hands weren't what you had to worry about. It was the food that fell on the filthy floor and put back on the grill or the "cook" coughing and spitting on everything that you had to worry about.


----------



## mickems (Feb 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Glove changes are not a substitute for handwashing.
> 
> Bit of trivia for you kneegrows. When you see people making your sand which wearing gloves that's not going to stop anything except hepatitis A.  The no bare hand contact with ready to eat food rule has actually been detrimental to handwashing rates and effectiveness.



Anyway, gloves are for bitches! Right POB?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2016)

mickems said:


> I can remember when I worked in the kitchen as a what my boss called "porter" (glorified dishwasher). My hands weren't what you had to worry about. It was the food that fell on the filthy floor and put back on the grill or the "cook" coughing and spitting on everything that you had to worry about.


or jerkin off into the coleslaw


----------



## Mythos (Feb 9, 2016)

...I get sick a lot less often now that I rarely eat out anymore. I don't think it's a coincidence.


----------



## mickems (Feb 9, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> or jerkin off into the coleslaw



True story, an old friend of mine worked at dunkin donuts way back when they actually made them from scratch, he use to spit in the mix and I don't mean from his mouth. lol.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm never eating out again


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2016)

Mythos said:


> ...I get sick a lot less often now that I rarely eat out anymore. I don't think it's a coincidence.



It is. Most foodborne illness occurs at home


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You just can't resist....



Something is broken inside me


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Glove changes are not a substitute for handwashing.
> 
> Bit of trivia for you kneegrows. When you see people making your sand which wearing gloves that's not going to stop anything except hepatitis A.  The no bare hand contact with ready to eat food rule has actually been detrimental to handwashing rates and effectiveness.



Did you get alot of wedgies in high school ?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2016)

When I was a teenager I use to work In a bakery. Take it from me, don't ever buy the jelly donuts.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Seeker said:


> When I was a teenager I use to work In a bakery. Take it from me, don't ever buy the jelly donuts.



Even if I bought the donut specifically to get some Seek jelly?


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 9, 2016)

You guys are really making it hard to be a fat fuk you know that?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2016)

I would pay extra for some seek jelly Doughnut


----------



## Seeker (Feb 9, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Even if I bought the donut specifically to get some Seek jelly?



Oh doc I would specifically hand feed you that jelly


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Oh doc I would specifically hand feed you that jelly



I feel like there's a kinky pun in there somewhere. Let me grab Nble's ball gag and we will go exploring!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> You guys are really making it hard to be a fat fuk you know that?



More medicine more fat fukking! You know the rules Rondango


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 9, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> More medicine more fat fukking! You know the rules Rondango



It's like putting the blinders on and the pedal to the floor.
To gains!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 9, 2016)

interesting job man.  gotta make a living tho


----------



## Mythos (Feb 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> It is. Most foodborne illness occurs at home



Maybe so, but really I meant things like colds.  That's probably less about the kitchen and more about the public area not getting cleaned though. 
I haven't had a stomach bug in so long that I can't even remember the last time.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 9, 2016)

You know what's gonna happen now right ?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 9, 2016)

Goodjob on the promotion ziegs. Cold prep is alot of fun. Maybe you can keep climbing and make your way to the grill which was my favorite.  Also bow you have more gym time. Win win!


----------



## stonetag (Feb 9, 2016)

Hard work = gains, before long you'll be huge, and own the place!


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 9, 2016)

I miss the bar/restaurant biz. Funnest 2 years of my life in regards to work.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello SI. SI? Wtf?


----------



## nightster (Feb 10, 2016)

Right on man!


----------



## snake (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice Z, more money I hope.

The only thing money can't buy is poverty!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 10, 2016)

For the record guys I did wash my hands and change the gloves after the push ups and don't plan on doing anything gross to any food. I have had a food handlers licence for the past two years and am now actually putting it to use.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> For the record guys I did wash my hands and change the gloves after the push ups and don't plan on doing anything gross to any food. I have had a food handlers licence for the past two years and am now actually putting it to use.



Congrats on the promotion.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 10, 2016)

I just hope you're wearing a net over this lumberjack beard of yours when you prep the food.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 10, 2016)

Luscious Lei said:


> I just hope you're wearing a net over this lumberjack beard of yours when you prep the food.



Negative sir, no beard net just a ball cap or hair net is required. If they say beard net then I will wear one.


----------

